# conscious sedation



## mshafr (Jan 15, 2009)

Our practice is getting denials for units billed can't be reimbursed based on the Medicare fee schedule (2008).  We are billing 99144 and some instances 99145 with only one unit.  Should we be billing these codes differentlyfor pain management procedures?


----------



## kayb1117 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Moderate conscious sedation*

Both 99144 and 99145 are one unit and both need modifier 59.


----------



## mshafr (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for your help!


----------

